# What acid to add to peaches?



## kazmerzakr (May 21, 2017)

I'm making a 6 gallon batch of peach wine. Prior to fermentation, I've measured the acidity at .28 and the PH at 3.67. I think I need to add some acid. Because I have read that malic acid is the primary acid in peaches, should I add just malic acid, or should I be adding acid blend?


----------



## Johnd (May 21, 2017)

kazmerzakr said:


> I'm making a 6 gallon batch of peach wine. Prior to fermentation, I've measured the acidity at .28 and the PH at 3.67. I think I need to add some acid. Because I have read that malic acid is the primary acid in peaches, should I add just malic acid, or should I be adding acid blend?



I'm not a big fruit wine maker, but have read here that the acid blend is the choice for fruit. Peaches may require special consideration, I'd suggest you wait for someone with some solid peach experience to come along with some good advice. Good luck!!


----------



## salcoco (May 21, 2017)

acid blend contain malic, citric and tartaric acid. I am not a great believer in citric acid I would just add tartaric acid.


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 21, 2017)

This winter I made my 3rd batch of 5 gallons Walker's peach. I added acid blend to the first 2 batches and the wine was enjoyable. This 3rd batch I did not add acid blend and the tasteof the peaches came through much better when I tasted it . I'll know better when I bottle in 8 months or so.


----------



## Julie (May 21, 2017)

Ph for fruit wines should be between 3.5 - 3.6. I would leave it as it is for now.


----------



## Scooter68 (May 22, 2017)

Typically adding malic acid is only done if you want to do a MLF, not a common thing to do with most fruit wines. 

IF you really want to adjust the pH I would use Acid blend - BUT I'd wait until the primary fermentation is started. Most of my wines have gone more acidic as the fermentation progresses. 

As Julie said - I'd leave it alone for a few days and then re-check as you take your SG readings. 3.67 is just barely outside the desired range for most fruit wines.


----------



## CryptoStorm (May 22, 2017)

Leave it like it is, but if you need to adjust, I would use a blend that didn't contain citric acid.


----------



## Stressbaby (May 22, 2017)

If acid is needed, I wouldn't hesitate to use some citric personally. My fruit wines have gotten much better overall since I quit using malic and acid blend; I now only use tartaric or citric or both.


----------



## Noontime (May 24, 2017)

I think it depends on what you want to do... if you just want to adjust the pH then tartaric might be the better choice. If you want to adjust for flavor to make more tart or offset sweetness, then more "flavorful" acids like citric would be better. The acid blend is an easy "middle of the road" blend, and usually provides good results if you want to sharpen up a wine a bit.


----------

